# Über 1 Million Datensätze bei SchülerVZ abgesaugt



## Newsfeed (17 Oktober 2009)

Der Bürgerrechtsplattform Netzpolitik.org sind über 1 Million Sätze mit Profildaten von jugendlichen SchülerVZ-Mitgliedern zugegangen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

